# Campsite near pub with good grub !



## pat62 (Jan 19, 2010)

Was thinking of trying out the motorhome this saturday

Can anyone recommend a popular campsite with a nice pub next to it. Within a 60 mile radius of London ?


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Three Magpies near Devizes. Good food EHU's and a small shower facility.

Next door there is a C&CC site for Calor if needed. Nice walks along the canal.

Some zany characters in the pub......don't wait for the strip show.. 8O

Whoops! Over the 60 miles...112 in fact....but its mainly on the M4 and an easy drive.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Swiss Farm at Henley on Thames. it has a bar but is a short stroll into Henley

http://www.swissfarmcamping.co.uk/


----------



## RedSonja (May 22, 2006)

Woodbridge Inn Pewsey. Brilliant Pub and Good food. Cl with electric and a stream.

Sonja


----------



## pat62 (Jan 19, 2010)

choices choices they all look good !
Thanks


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

CCC Chertsey - Pub / restaurant outside site by the river


----------



## gofer (Feb 8, 2010)

*pub grub*

have you tried motorhome stopovers you can stop for free on the pub carpark overnight and there are over 400 pubs to choose from


----------



## pat62 (Jan 19, 2010)

Will be checking them all out cheers


----------



## pat62 (Jan 19, 2010)

Looks like rain this weekend !

Will need to find suitable place.... Must start practicing before we go away!!


----------

